# Looking for Ritchey fork



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

Steel cyclocross fork for a SwissCross.

Any ideas?
Ritchey has none.

Or go custom? Whom?
Thinking Dave Kirk.
1" carbon are few and far between. 
Any suggestions on a carbon one?

Thanks


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*if you decide*

on CF, 4ZA (Zornyc) makes one w/ an aluminum steer tube
I've been abusing one for a few years


----------

